# does claiming a uk state pension affect claiming the Irish state pension?



## raven13 (27 Aug 2014)

Hi

My Mother lived in the UK for about 20 years, although not all of this time was spent working as she had a family. She moved back to Ireland 31 years ago and is coming up to pension age. She has since received a portion of the UK pension (about £50 p/w). Will the UK pension amount effect her entitlement to the full amount of the Irish State Pension?

She is also worried that If asked about her work history in England she will not be able to remember and i'm trying to find a way that she could check and confirm this in the UK?


----------



## carrs (28 Aug 2014)

Hi there

I have dealt with this for my dad before.  Because he worked in the UK and Ireland he is entitled to both.  

If your mother was *working* in Ireland for 31 years she should be entitled to a Contributory Pension - so long as she has enough stamps on - complete this form on the link below to check out her record.  A Contributory pension does not take into account other income.  A non-contributory pension is means tested.

https://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/secure/RequestSIContributionRecord.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gerry Canning (28 Aug 2014)

Raven; 
Don,t have your mother worry, I have found Irish and Uk pension staff very helpful.

Write as per Carrs for Roi update. 

If she writes to Centre for Non -Residents ,Room BP1301,Benton Park View,Newcastle Upon TYne,NE 98 1ZZ, I expect they will help or point her in correct direction..

Just ask for confirmation of years she worked there.
In any event when she gets the Roi breakdown , she can make a good stab at it , I think after 31 years+ no-one is going to get too strict!


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Aug 2014)

Six months before she reaches pension age she should apply for her Irish Pension. On the application form there is a question "Did you ever work in another country". All she needs to do is to tick that box and the pension office will trace her entitlement from the UK as long as she gives her NI number.

Hence I suggest that she needs to apply AT LEAST 6 months before her 66th birthday. 

Her Irish (Contributory) pension will NOT be reduced on account of her UK pension


----------



## Guns N Roses (29 Aug 2014)

raven13 said:


> She moved back to Ireland 31 years ago and is coming up to pension age.


 
Did she work in Ireland during the 31 years?


----------



## raven13 (29 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all your help. I have forwarded the information you have given me to my Mam and she is so relieved so thank you. 

Oh she is applying well in advance!!, she's well used to the waiting times 

Thanks to all xx


----------

